# Tragic day..................



## BabyGirl77 (Sep 22, 2015)

This is not a good day right now. I went to check on Blue Moon this morning, just now, and he has passed away.

We had a wind storm yesterday, I did lose power for a bit, but it came back on. When I lost power, I covered the 1 and 5.5 gallon tanks with one towel each to keep the heat in. When power came back on, I uncovered the 1 gallon, but left the 5.5 gallon covered. Well, last night, before I went to bed, I didn't know if I would lose power again, so I covered the 1 gallon just in case I lost power during the night. This morning, I checked on Blue Moon in my 1 gallon and found that he passed away. I am feeling depressed right now and cannot figure out why he passed. I still cannot figure out why he wasn't eating if at all. He only ate twice. He was still lethargic, and his fins were shredded. I tried treating him as best as I could, making sure that I always offered food, and he would not eat.

Blue Moon has passed away either sometime during the night or this morning. I am feeling depressed right now.


----------

